# lunares rizosos y flamencos (lunar)



## lili-greg

hola,

la frase : "Hongos, garrotes, cuellos de celluloide, grandes sortijas, lunares rizosos y flamencos" (en una apostilla de Valle-Inclan describiendo "el Ministerio de la Gobernación").

¿Como lo comprenden ustedes?

Mi intento : "chapeaux de melon, gourdins, cols de celluloïd, grandes bagues, ??? frisés et élégants"

espero sus respuestas 
gracias de antemano


----------



## Lilafv86

Un lunar puede tener dos significados:
- Como una berruga o peca en la cara
- Un estampado para las telas, de círculos de un color normalmente sobre fondo blanco. Cada uno de esos círculos es un lunar.
Sin embargo no me dice mucho lunar rizoso y flamenco, aunque los lunares son el estampado típico de los vestidos de flamenca
Siento no poder ayudarte más


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un lunar est un grain de beauté ou, comme dit *Lilaf*, des pois estampés sur un tissu.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lilli:

Le mot gourdin fait bien bizarre dans la description de ces dandys du Ministerio de Gobernación. 

Tu ne penses pas qu'il s'agirait plutôt d'une canne ? (ça s'harmoniserait bien avec les chapeaux melon et les cols empesés, les grosses chevalières au doigt et tout ça).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lili-greg

Merci Gévy pour tes propositions qui semblent plus adéquates effectivement.
Pues, "lunar rizosos y flamencos" no parece inspirar a nadie... yo haré sin...
Muchas gracias a todos.
Hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Gévy*:
En Luces de Bohemia, en el párrafo correspondiente a la frase que nos somete *lili*, Valle-Inclán no precisa si los policías secretos (porque de ellos se trata) van ataviados con toda esa parafernalia o si, sencillamente, todos esos enseres están esparcidos por el zaguán.
Como damos por supuesto que Valle-Inclán sabía lo que era un bastón, equivalente de canne, si dijo garrotes quizá es porque no quiso decir bastones  .
Por lo tanto, yo conservaría lo de *gourdin *(que hace más daño que la canne ).

Lo que me trae de cabeza, es lo de los lunares rizosos y flamencos (a menos que los policías, en sus horas libres, se disfrazaran de drag-queens ). 
Aunque, pensándolo bien, a lo mejor esos lunares no eran más que chales decomisados a las mujeres nocturnas que fumaban y decían de tú a los hombres...


----------



## zopita

Hola, salut tout le monde!

Se me ocurre lo siguiente. Los volantes de los vestidos flamencos -tradicionalmente estampados de lunares- son muy fruncidos, así que se ven fuertemente ondulados. ¿Tal vez se refiera a esto cuando dice "lunares rizosos y flamencos"?

También puede ser una metáfora según el contexto. Nos lo habías dado, pero como estoy recién llegada al foro, no sé cómo verlo 

Gévy, tú que eres una experta poetisa, a ver si nos echas una mano 

À bientôt!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tienes razón, Víctor, el garrote no está allí por casualidad, retiro lo dicho. 

La experta poetisa, Zopita, (¿quiere decir esto: experte potiche? ) ha buscado en el dico de la Rae, por si acaso y ha encontrado esto en la voz lunar:

*3. *m. Nota o mancha que resulta a alguien de haber hecho algo vituperable.

*4. *m. Defecto o tacha de poca entidad en comparación con la bondad de la cosa en que se nota.

¿No irían por allí los tiros? Ya que esos señores no parecen gustarle mucho a Valle-Inclán...

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

Muy bien Gévy, como hipótesis es buena...

Ahora sólo te falta encontrar la relación con la 2ª parte ¿por qué esas acciones vituperables son "rizosas y flamencas"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tximeleta:

Euhhhhhhh...  ¡ah, ya lo tengo!

Rizoso: viene de rizar el rizo 
Flamenco: 
*4. *adj. coloq. Chulo, insolente. U. t. c. s. _Ponerse flamenco._

Jijijjijiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, ¿a que todo cuadra ahora? 


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Eres una máquina! 

Aunque parezca que sólo te estoy tomando el pelo , la verdad es que estoy trabajando duro para poder encontrar la solución . Hasta ahora no he encontrado mucho pero sigo leyendo...


----------



## lili-greg

Las opiniones de Victor y de Zopita me parecen cuadrar mejor con el contexto porque Valle-Inclán hace una descripción de objetos y "lunares rizosos y flamencos" no pueden ser acciones...
Quizás me engaño y no estoy segura de entender correctamente la demostración de Gévy...

Muchas gracias a todos por sus ayudas.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Lilly:

Ne t'inquiète pas, ma démonstration n'était pas bien intelligente. Mais c'est surout que je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'hommes politiques, et j'essayais de voir si d'autres définitions des mots nous donneraient la clé de cet accoutrement qui était peut-être autre chose. Mais ce n'etait pas ça du tout, mes idées tombent d'elles-mêmes puisque les personnages décrits sont autres que ceux que je pensais.


Je viens de découvrir donc (gracias , Víctor ) qu'il s'agit de la description de "los Policías de la Secreta". Evidemment le gourdin a toute sa place à présent.

S'agissant de la police secrète, il est clair qu'ils doivent se déguiser pour faire leur boulot discret. Se déguiser en gitan ? C'est fort possible s'ils veulent s'infilter dans le milieu, de là les volants à pois, etc. 

Il s'agit d'une description rapide, de détails un peu en vrac, qui semblent hétéroclites mais qui donnent la possibilité de visionner plusieurs aspects des personnages. Le tout c'est que certaines images devaient être très claires à l'époque, mais beaucoup moins aujourd'hui.

Désolée d'avoir dévié sur un piste un peu trop glissante...  Ecoute les idées des autres qui sont bien plus près de la vérité.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lili-greg

je te remercie Gévy et ne t'inquiète pas, je sais que sans le contexte exact, il est facile de répondre "à côté" mais c'est aussi l'un des avantages de ce forum qui nous permet d'appréhender un mot, un groupe de mots sous divers aspects même si ce n'est pas celui recherché... Bref, merci de t'être intéressée à mon cas...
Bonne nuit, il est tard...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Ahí va mi teoría:

Valle-Inclán utiliza la sátira como arma para realizar una denuncia de la situación española. A través del esperpento, critica la sociedad, la política, la religión etc.

Entre los estamentos que critica se encuentra el "Ministerio de la Gobernación" que es dónde transcurre la trama que nos ocupa. Valle-Inclán lo llama "Ministerio de la _Desgobernación_". 

El autor logra la "estética del esperpento" valiéndose de (entre otros): la degradación de personajes, la ironía, la sátira y los contrastes.

¿Y que ofrece más contraste y resulta más irónico que unos policías *secretas* (y de los *servicios de información*) vestidos de forma tan poco discreta que parecen "señoritos andaluces"?. Porque yo creo que simplemente con "lunares rizosos y flamencos" se está refieriendo al tipo de pañuelo que se llevaba al cuello.

"Hongos (sombrero de hongo), garrotes (más "gordo" y ostentoso que el bastón y que cómo bien habeis dicho antes tiene referencia directa con la crítica que el autor hace a las torturas y detenciones ilegales que hace la policía en esa época), cuellos de celluloide (cuello duro y almidonado que se estilaba en la época) , grandes sortijas (muy discretas para unos "secretas" y con lo que probablemente el autor quiera llamar la atención sobre el uso del dinero público, ya que critica la corrupción), lunares rizosos y flamencos" (los pañuelos que se llevaban al cuello de lunares blancos y negros como grandes corbatas en vez de las pajaritas y que no pasarían por ser "discretas").

Esta es mi "hipótesis". 
Los que no tengan mucho nivel de castellano se habrán dormido en la 1ª línea...los demás...en la 2ª 

Ala Gévy ¡ dame leña!


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Aquí va un mensaje de Zopita que no puede mandar un enlace por ser demasiado jovencita ella. 



> ja ja ja jaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ha ha ha ha haaaa!!
> 
> Bueno, tras reírme a mandíbula batiente en castellano y en francés, os diré que podemos olvidarnos de todo lo que hemos dicho.
> 
> Lo que no encajaba era lo del "lunar", pero con lo que he leído... ¡Emoción!
> 
> Resulta que Lunar era un personaje popular de la época. No sé cómo sería el señor Lunar, pero como Valle-Inclán lo utiliza en su sátira, llamando a los policías "lunares rizosos y flamencos", algo tendría de particular .
> 
> Esta información la he sacado de una página web de http://www.classicistranieri.com/fc-boheme.pdf. Hay una versión HTML de este documento en
> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache...nk&cd=10&gl=es y me hubiera gustado poneros aquí el párrafo completo, pero el Google se me cuelga cuando quiero copiar y pegar en esta página. A ver si vosotros tenéis más suerte.
> 
> ¡Hasta luegooo!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí va un mensaje de Zopita que no puede mandar un enlace por ser demasiado jovencita ella.


 
Hola Zopita

Creo que no. El personaje popular al que se refiere tu texto en italiano es "La Lunares", una prostituta que aparece en Luces de Bohemia. En su momento valoré si podría tener relación con la frase que nos trae de cabeza, pero me temo que es un personaje sin más.

_*Una vieja pintada y la Lunares* son dos prostitutas que se encuentran a Max y a Don Latino en su viaje nocturno_

- _Esperpentizados quedan también personajes populares: la Pisa-Bien (con_
_matices de simpatía), el “Rey de Portugal”, la portera, las prostitutas (aunque la_
_ternura apunta en el caso de la Lunares, casi una niña) o los sepultureros,_
_parodia de los de Hamlet._​ 
Este es el sentido de "personajes populares" de tu texto en italiano (personajes de la calle).​ 
¡Siento aguar la fiesta!​


Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me daba pereza al principio, pero al final me he decidido a buscar en mi libro de Luces de Bohemia de la Colección Austral. Allí viene al final un glosario (autor del glosario: Joaquín del Valle-Inclán). Nos fíaremos de él, jajaja...

Flamenco: : airoso, garboso, chulo (y remite a las páginas donde aparece esta entrada con este sentido. Una de ellas es la de la frase que nos ocupa aquí).

Bueno, tanta tontería no he dicho al final (jajaja, increíble.).

Bueno nos siguen quedando los lunares rizosos. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Voici deux extraits d'oeuvres de Valle-Inclán: la Marquesa Rosalinda et el Tirano Banderas ou apparaît assez clairement le sens que l'auteur donne à lunares= il s'agit de grains de beauté postiches, en taffetas, que nous appellons des mouches. 
_Allí las bocas que abren el celo 
muerden, riendo, la verde poma, 
con* los lunares* de terciopelo 
sobre los labios, puestos con goma._ 
_
Un paquete de cartas. Dos retratos con dedicatoria. Un bastón con puño de oro y cifras. Una cigarrera con cifras y corona. Un collar, dos brazaletes. Una peluca con rizos rubios, otra morena. Una caja de* lunares.* Dos trajes de señora. Alguna ropa interior de seda, con lazadas._
Ces "lunares" étant en tissu ils pouvaient donc être "rizosos".
Je dirais: _* mouches froncées donnant un air canaille ou froncées et canailles.*
_Aquí me quedo. En espérant avoir fait avancer la réfléxion faute d'apporter la solution définitive...mais existe-t-elle? N'est-ce-pas Gévy?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me he puesto a investigar yo también, a partir de la palabra *mouche *que aporta *Gurb*, y me ha parecido descubrir que se le llama* lunar rizoso* -en este caso, artificial- a esos adornos pilosos que algunos se dejan bajo el labio inferior, a modo de minúscula perilla y que, hasta principios del siglo XX, estaban muy de moda. Como los lunares artificiales, es muy probable que también existieran lunares rizosos artificiales, como complementos de exquisita elegancia...
En France, sous Louis XIII, cette mouche sous forme de petite touffe de poils s'appelait la Royale et sous Napoléon III elle s'appelait l'Impériale (ATILF).

Otra posible interpretación, sería que esos lunares, confeccionados en tela o en terciopelo, estuviesen deshilachados por el uso y presentaran hilos colgango a modo de pequeños rizos. En cuyo caso diríamos *des mouches andalouses effilochées*, propuesta en la que he sustituido flamencos por andaluces, para que el lector extranjero lo entienda mejor.


----------



## zopita

Tximeleta123 said:


> _*Una vieja pintada y la Lunares* son dos prostitutas que se encuentran a Max y a Don Latino en su viaje nocturno_
> 
> ..................​
> 
> Este es el sentido de "personajes populares" de tu texto en italiano (personajes de la calle).​
> ¡Siento aguar la fiesta!​
> ólv
> Un saludo


 
Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,sniffffffffff
Y yo convencida de que había descubierto las Américas.....
Sniffff,sniffffff

En cualquier caso, muchas gracias por tu aclaración y seguiré machacando, que esto ya es cuestión de amor propio


----------



## lili-greg

gracias a todos por haber examinado de tanto cerca mi problema....
tomo nota de sus explicaciones
hasta luego


----------

